# JayR8 - Obsession 3 Comparison homebrew review



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Last week I got another little package from Jay, a homebrewer who is making more wax then most people have in their collection . Today it was time to try out 2 new samples that I've read good things about.










The pink wax.
This wax has a lovely pink color and smells a bit like candy. It seems Jay has a softspot for sweet-fragrances . The wax is medium/hard bit has a matte look. Some hard wax have a very shiny/glossy surface. Not this wax. After closer examination I believe this i due to the coloring used. But I'm not 100% sure about this.










The blue wax.
This wax has also been referred to as 'the bubblegum wax', and that's what it smells like. It has a very sweet bubblegum smell. Like those old, bright colored bubblegum that often came with those rub-on-tattoo's . This wax is also medium/hard but has a less grainy structure. It also has a bit of a matte look, perhaps also due to the coloring.










Although both waxes are almost the same hardness:


















The structure and feel is different. To show you what I mean I pressed the wax with my finger and looked what got left on my finger. Also there was a difference in the dent I made as I did my best to press both with the same pressure.


























The dent I made in the blue wax was less deep and there was much less wax on my finger. The pink wax left much more wax on my finger and the dent was deeper. Because Of this I expect the pink wax to transfer easier to the pad, but also spread easier as there will be more wax transferred to the pad in volume.

This test also gives me the impression that both wax aren't very oily. Which I can easily test by rubbing a pad on a piece of paper. 
I swiped the wax once and then swiped it on a piece of paper in and X shape.


















You can see that the paper wasn't very stained. Otherwise both X would looked very different when I held it into the light. When I put the piece of paper down you can clearly see how much color is in the pink wax.
You would almost think it was paint .

The pad got stained a bit.


















I might try to get my hands on a white car and test how much of this color stays behind. Just as Dodo's colorcharged wax, this wax might have an impact on the color. Unfortunately, this won't be visible on my black car.

Time to apply the wax on my car.

As usual, I cleaned the surface first, wiped it down and didn't use any prewax or anything. I'm looking for the performance of the wax itself, not the wax + prewax. I will also not use QD or a carnauba shampoo.

I applied the BLUE wax on the RIGHT and the PINK wax on the LEFT.








(notice the colors on the pads  )

Applying was very easy. The wax easily transferred to the pad and was easy to spread. It doesn't spread as good as Jay's very soft wax, but at least as good as most commercial wax I have (even better then some). With 2 good swipes I did the hood, fender and roof area. The blue was wax more visible, but apart from that there was very little difference in applying.

It was cold and slightly moist today, so I left it for a good 6 minutes even though Jay told me that this was a fast curing wax. When I did a swipe-test, both wax where ready to be buffed out.










Buffing was easy. The blue wax took no effort at all. I just lightly wiped the surface and the wax was just gone. Easy as pie.
The pink one was also very easy, but I almost had the feeling at one point that I should turn over my cloth. In the end I didn't, but the blue wax didn't gave me this feeling. Buffing was overall easy as can be. I even applied to another area and left it to cake for a good 20 minutes. And even then it just buffed out after a few light swipes. Very nice.

Well, the wax was now applied, and buffed out. Only thing left is to check out the beading and sheeting.
Because of the weather, I left the car alone for about 10 minutes. Wax dries less quick when it's moist and some solvents might still want to evaporate. To give the wax a fighting chance to prove itself I left it for a little while.

Beading:
Roof:




Although there is a big similarity, the beads from the blue wax (right) made for slightly bigger single drops, as the pink wax (left) made more smaller drops.

Hood:




Beading looks kinda similair with both sides. I can't really see much difference. However, it still looks good.

Fender:




Again both beads look very nice. I kinda got the impression that the pink wax (left) started to roll just a little bit earlier, but the difference is very small (if there is any).

Sheeting:
Roof:




Sheeting looks nice. Fast and good. But it's hard to see any difference between both wax.

Hood:




Sheeting is still very much the same. Fast and good, but both are very equal.

Fender:




Still good but also very much the same.

In the end, these where very nice waxes to work with. Applying was easy, buffing out was easy and the smell + color was very nice. The beading and sheeting from both wax are pretty much the same, but a fresh coat of wax usually performs quite well. We might see more difference next week with the follow up review.

These wax did perform a bit better then the other wax Jay has sent me. I might favor the pink one (because of the color, not the smell  ). But I will have to look into the coloring effect this wax might have. 
It's becoming obvious that Jay is growing. His samples perform a little bit better every time I make a review. In the next reviews I might have to compare them with commercial wax just to give it a bit more run for it's money .

Thanks again for Jay for sending me these samples and his trust in me.
And thank you all for reading my review.

Cheers, SuperVinnie40.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for yet another great review Vinnie...I am happy that you can see the improvements in the waxes as I feel they are getting better and better... 
I have tested the coloring on a white car and it has never stained or marked the paint which is one reason I am sticking to them... I hope you like the next batch just as much if not more.

Thanks again...your a great help


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like we'll be having another Homebrewer to hit the big time soon.


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

You might wanna keep your eyes on some of these guys Magpie. Nice things are being made in this part of the forum.


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Time for an update.

Washed the car, dried off, and did some testing:

Beading:
Roof:





Bonnet:





Fender:





Sheeting:
Roof:





Bonnet:





Fender:





p.s. I got myself another camera, can you see the difference in quality?


----------

